# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua ụ động máy tiện

## Sangtravel

Cần mua ụ động máy tiện bác nào có nhượng lại mình nhé
01243332233

----------


## vufree

Có cục kẹp khí tự động Bác mua không?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bác xem cục này có làm được không nhe
Nó dùng 5 bạc 7x.

Giá 2.9 triệu

----------

